# Got a new Non-Photography TOY... so did a composite with it!



## cgipson1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone know what it is? lol!  (3 images in the composite)


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 7, 2013)

Scuba mask?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 7, 2013)

Your own personal nuclear-powered submarine.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 7, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> Scuba mask?



That was hard, wasn't it!  lol! Yea.. picked up a new mask that has a built in dive computer, that is the optical display on the right!

The hard part of the shot, was getting the display!


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 7, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Your own personal nuclear-powered submarine.



Nah.. that is next week! Still waiting on the permit for the Noob Seeking torpedoes!    lol!


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 7, 2013)

well, when you hover over the image, it says datamask, so I'm assuming the same as Elngerson.

What kinda diving you guys doing out there in CO? Any good quarries or caves?


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 7, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> well, when you hover over the image, it says datamask, so I'm assuming the same as Elngerson.
> 
> What kinda diving you guys doing out there in CO? Any good quarries or caves?



Boy.. now I feel stupid! Should have changed the name, lol! Got some nice Ice Cold reservoirs up here.. some at 14,000 feet plus! Definitely want a drysuit! Bought this for a trip to Isla Mujeres that I am planning! Can't wait!


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 7, 2013)

Have a great trip! Some of the diving off of Mexico is better than others, but not a bad spot. Staying on the Island or Cancun? Lots of great cave/cenotes diving not too far from Cancun.

Any housing for the camera so that we can look forward to your diving pics?


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 7, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> Have a great trip! Some of the diving off of Mexico is better than others, but not a bad spot. Staying on the Island or Cancun? Lots of great cave/cenotes diving not too far from Cancun.
> 
> Any housing for the camera so that we can look forward to your diving pics?



Going to be on the north side of the island! Should be a good time! I am actually seriously thinking about a Sealife DC1400 and Flash setup... but haven't decided yet!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Apr 8, 2013)

Will the display tell you if there is a shark coming?  Whay isnt this non photography related?  You need this for underwater photography.


----------



## Heitz (Apr 8, 2013)

cgipson1, you MUST go to a cenote.  It was one of the most incredible things I've seen. Oh and if you can make it to Tulum you will not be disappointed.  I was disappointed with Isla Mujeres, but I wasn't going diving.


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 8, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Scuba mask?
> ...



Cool, I've never seen one of those before.My family and I are going through a SCUBA course right now.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Will the display tell you if there is a shark coming?  Whay isnt this non photography related?  You need this for underwater photography.



hahaha.. I like sharks! And yes.. you are right, it is needed for UW photography! Especially (hopefully) of sharks!  lol! (I wish it had some sort of critter radar.. that would be cool!)


----------



## dbvirago (Apr 8, 2013)

Is that a wi-fi icon? How deep does that work?


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Heitz said:


> cgipson1, you MUST go to a cenote.  It was one of the most incredible things I've seen. Oh and if you can make it to Tulum you will not be disappointed.  I was disappointed with Isla Mujeres, but I wasn't going diving.



Cenotes are cool indeed! I used to dive the whole Quintana Roo area a lot back in the early 80's... and I am sure it has changed a lot... but should still be lots of fun. Tulum was awesome back then.. and yes, I will have to take my girlfriend, she would love it!

She is working on her PADI cert card right now... finally talked her into diving, so that makes trips like this even easier!  

I used to also dive some of the springs in Florida.. very much like a cenote.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2013)

dbvirago said:


> Is that a wi-fi icon? How deep does that work?



That is a dive computer display... and it gets info from a transmitter mounted on my regulator. Not Wifi... although that would be sweet! It will go as deep as I want to... and then some!


----------



## Thayli (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm sure all you diving buffs have already seen this, but just in case....






Good place to test your equipment in controlled conditions I guess.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thayli said:


> I'm sure all you diving buffs have already seen this, but just in case....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea... that would be fun to visit! Be boring after a bit, though.


----------

